
Show HN: The Way of Life - blaze33
https://blaze33.github.io/way-of-life/
======
blaze33
So, this is my first npm package. See this more as a learning experience
rather than a useful package ;)

I've been recently updating my front-end skills in javascript with webpack,
npm, ES6 syntax, standard JS, etc. and thought that the conway's game of life
would be a nice little application to put this into practice. I tried to code
it cleanly but it's not perfect so any comments are welcome :)

It should be mobile friendly and work on any modern browser (tested with
firefox 53 and chrome 50).

------
mrwnmonm
Could anyone please explain the APL code

~~~
blaze33
There's an 8 minute video of live coding the game of life, leading to the
featured APL function:
[https://youtu.be/a9xAKttWgP4](https://youtu.be/a9xAKttWgP4)

~~~
mrwnmonm
Thanks

